# NCAA Concussion Litigation Settlement



## espola (Jan 23, 2017)

My son got a postcard recently suggesting he contact

http://www.collegeathleteconcussionsettlement.com/

which offers "* entitled to free medical screening and may receive free medical testing, known as “medical monitoring,” up to two times over the next 50 years."
*
Comments and requests to opt out of the settlement are due by March 10.


----------

